# Powerlifting Log - Back after bicep rupture



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Background

Age 32, 100kg, 176cm, natural

Last summer I suffered from a full distal bicep rupture in my right arm in a heavy (for me) deadlift.

I have been back training for a while now but am getting serious. I have run a 12 week cycle of starting strength and have this week moved onto 5/3/1.

Current Lifts

All triples

DL 180

Squat 180

Bench 110

Push press 85

Training

4 times per week, all assistance 5x10

Squat, glute ham raises, ab wheel outs

Deadlift, BOR, back extensions

Bench, Rest pause bench, db press

Push press, strict press, dips

One of my main issues is the inability to use mixed grip on deads, so I am working hard on grip using fat gripz on all assistance pushing movements. I have also ordered captain crushes so will see how I develop. I am looking to compete so double overhand is an issue and straps are not the answer. Comments/help on this problem is particularly welcome.

Diet

Here is the second issue. My injury recovery time has been long and I have been lax in my diet, so have some weight to shift. I am on anti anxiety meds which makes this more difficult.

I am taking 2300 cals 40/40/20 roughly at the moment, but am struggling a bit to lose. I did lose a pound this week so hopefully it will continue. I am a bit concerned that 2300 is quite low and doesn't leave me much room for manoeuvre given my strength targets. Low carb doesn't suit me and especially I don't find particularly great with my meds, which is backed up from reading about serotonin and diet effects.

Again, any help in this direction is particularly welcome.

Supps are fish oil and multivit only. Considering an intra workout.

Targets

Competition by July 2015

5kg weight loss initially, not putting a time frame on this yet but will monitor and update.

Triple targets (initially by end of April roughly but again will adjust depending on progress)

Deadlift 200 kg

Squat 200 kg

Bench 125 kg

Push press 100 kg

@GolfDelta, @MRSTRONG

All comments welcome.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good to hear your back on it mate , not good when your injured head goes lol

grip I would use a hook grip which is double overhand and grabbing your thumb @Mingster can help here as he was a big hook puller .

Training looks ok and it is a derivative of eastern bloc training and I've followed both but eastern bloc is the way forward , theres a link in the strength section somewhere , smolov would be a good routine to follow for squats and then run jnr smolov on ohp and bench .


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I am looking at hook grip, I did try it this week but pulled 160 for 5 and think it was overkill for just starting with it, my thumb was sore! I'll have a deeper look into smolov.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Session today,

Hit all targets pretty easily, 160x5 squat. Did good mornings and weighted crunches.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Great day of eating and good session culminating in 80x4 push press.

Added BCAAs into the mix today as an intra for recovery.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Would be interested to see detailed training logs as power lifting is something I'd like to get into soon myself


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Would be interested to see detailed training logs as power lifting is something I'd like to get into soon myself


When I've got time ill put up more details mate.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Would be interested to see detailed training logs as power lifting is something I'd like to get into soon myself


Ok, todays activity.

1 hour foam roller and mobility.

Bench, 3x warmup, 80/90 x 3, 102.5 x4

Fat gripz rest pause, low weight (50-70 range) 5x10

Dips 5x10


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

What total are you aiming for when your ready to compete (if you are that is)


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> What total are you aiming for when your ready to compete (if you are that is)


650 mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

In for this. All the best!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

NovemberDelta said:


> 650 mate


In what weight class mate? I'm on tapa talk so still not been graced with likes yet haha


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> In what weight class mate? I'm on tapa talk so still not been graced with likes yet haha


Ideally 93, we will see how the recomp goes. We are talking fairly long term, like 9-12 months


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Felt ill Sun and Mon, did an hour of foam roller Sat.

Today,

Squat, 140, 150, 170x3

Romanian deads, 90-100, 4 sets of 10

Weighted crunches 4x10

Felt really tired lately so putting up the cals, today so far 2300, P218, C246, F44.

Obviously need more fat!!

Here's a vid of the 170 squats. Having watched the video I will be increasing hip mobility work!


----------

